# Setavento: titanium frames



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

Does anybody know these guys or this company?

http://www.setavento.com

As I understand it, they design a bike for you in England, unless you know exactly what you want. Then they get the titanium job in China.

I guess people also order directly from China, but I like the fact that the local (Finnish) distributor is less than an hour's drive from me (or a long ride maybe).

PM


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

The bikes have got some pretty good reviews in the British bike mags - mainly Cycling Plus. The frames are main by Xi'an in China, who also make frames for a lot of other bike companies. I'm just in the process of ordering a custom frame direct from Xi'an in China, but if you want the back-up of a warranty etc, then you get a good deal for the money from Setavento.


----------

